# EMT-P Monkey!



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFmgsydpA_U

He's not a B because he's defib'n.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the one were the monkey is delivering the baby!!!  Talk about stepping up!! LOL


----------



## Melanie77 (Dec 22, 2008)

*hmm.*

Thats cute. realistic maybe in the future i think we should stick with people so far. ^_^


----------

